# Nevada



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

my 2 (they share the same ped) are out of a 50% nevada sire. Janice seems to have some pretty impressive dogs just wondering what the thoughts are. 

Some look better than others from more bullied to more athletic but I sure like 'em, hell with all the bully stock in mine she's only 48lbs and agile & athletic


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That little red girl on her homepage is down here by me. She's a nice little dog, IMO. Overall, she doesn't breed the type of dog I'm looking for, but I can't complain about her practices. Most of her dogs are titled, she does health testing, and doesn't appear to overbreed.


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

My boy King has a HEAVY Nevada line on the Sire's side, nothing but CHs, GR CHs, NGR CHs 4 generations back in weight pull and conformation. They are awesome dogs and I have heard nothing but good things about the kennel. They are bred bigger than average with a deeper chest but still have long legs and within proportions and are still very lean, driven, athletic, and healthy. If you are looking for a very gamey dog, thats not them, but they are very high drive, good temperaments, and good (UKC) conformation.

What dog is in your pedigree from them?


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

PR Nevada's Bleu Dymond, out of CH PR Nevada's Taken for Granite/ CH 'PR' Nevada's Phantom Amythyst, GRCH 'PR' Nvada's Otta Nake Me Blue GRCH 'PR' Nevada's Phantom Viceroy etc. on back thru the ped and with some 'Candy's' which I think are outta nevada but i have to check


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I have ONE Nevada dog.
Nevada's Black Velvet


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> PR Nevada's Bleu Dymond, out of CH PR Nevada's Taken for Granite/ CH 'PR' Nevada's Phantom Amythyst, GRCH 'PR' Nvada's Otta Nake Me Blue GRCH 'PR' Nevada's Phantom Viceroy etc. on back thru the ped and with some 'Candy's' which I think are outta nevada but i have to check


We share a few dogs,
GRCH OTTO
GRCH PHANTOM
etc.

I also have a few others from Nevada in mine,
ARBA CH. UKC UWPV UWPCH GRCH 'PR' Nevada's Red Warrior
GR.CH.'PR' Nevada Pits' Duke
GR.CH.'PR' Gemini's Nevada Frosted Flakes


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Red warrior is an amazing dog, is that the one that had best in breed a while back?


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> I have ONE Nevada dog.
> Nevada's Black Velvet


You've got a larum dog too, ya? they stand some nevada's I think


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> Red warrior is an amazing dog, is that the one that had best in breed a while back?


Red Warrior is my dogs father, they look EXACTLY alike in face, color, and markings but mine is leaner than RW because of the dogs on my Dam's side. And he has won EVERYTHING! lol

UKC Grand Champion
ARBA Champion
United Weight Puller, United Weight Pull Champion, 
United Weight Pull Versatile 
Total Dog Award winner
2007 Weight Pull All Stars #24


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I have a few Larum dogs.


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Yeah I have a few Larum dogs.


You have Scorchin Sam and Hustlin Hercules, they are both beasts.


----------

